# Dulcolax.... never again



## jnmurphy

So I finally decided to suck it up and try a stool softener for the first time ever since I was going on six days. Well, NEVER AGAIN. Either this was a bad choice, or stool softeners don't agree with me. After about 16 hours, I had the WORST abdominal pain and cramping of my life, followed by diarrhea. I guess it did it's job, but not in the way I had envisioned.So 1. How often is "normal" for you to have a BM with your IBS-C (I think I alternate between D and C), and 2. Have you found something that helps? I have been exercising more, trying to watch my diet and drinking lots of water. I'll admit i'd much rather be experiencing C than D, but going once a week isn't normal either.Thanks!


----------



## erinelizabeth

Same thing happened to me with colace. Never again!My doctor said once a day or once every other day ( which is what I experience when things are going well) is ok. However, I have heard 3 times a day is normal as well. Which is honestly mind boggling to me! Fiber pills have helped me a lot. As well as cutting cheeses and soda from my diet. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## marl64

If it wasn't for Dulcolax I would probably never have a BM. I alternate between taking 2 and 3 each evening. It used to work great but not so much anymore. I can't take Miralax though because it affects me the same way dulcolax does you. Changing my diet doesn't seem to work. Would LOVE to find something that does!


----------



## KCleary

All of these stool softeners are temporary solutions... just band-aids that MASK underlying problems. These underlying problems are the real problems that need to be solved.After treating myself and MANY MANY others to cure their constipation completely I have found that self-given enemas are the best and healthiest way to evacuate the bowels of stools. The ingredients and substances in many of the laxative inducing products such as Ducolax and Miramax are extremely harmful to the health of your body, especially your gastro-intestinal tract.--Jnmurphy, you say that you 'watch' your diet. What do you believe is the optimum diet for you to overcome your constipation?I know how frustrating it is to suffer from this condition... but this condition can be healed and overcome successfully.The best in health to you,Kris Cleary


----------



## KCleary

marl64 said:


> If it wasn't for Dulcolax I would probably never have a BM. I alternate between taking 2 and 3 each evening. It used to work great but not so much anymore. I can't take Miralax though because it affects me the same way dulcolax does you. Changing my diet doesn't seem to work. Would LOVE to find something that does!


Marl,What changes have you made in your diet?Regards,Kris Cleary


----------



## BQ

A plain stool softener usually doesn't cause any cramping. Are you sure that was the product you took? Ducolax makes several different products and you may have used one with a laxative agent in it.... Read the labels to find out.


----------



## jnmurphy

I've tried to cut out things like soda, coffee, sweets, etc. because they seem to trigger my D. I think my next route is to get some fiber supplements. My dr. gave me a script for Miralax but I am afraid to use it because of the potential of a laxative effect. I am a full time nursing student and I can't be running to the bathroom and missing class/clinical.


----------



## KCleary

jnmurphy said:


> I've tried to cut out things like soda, coffee, sweets, etc. because they seem to trigger my D. I think my next route is to get some fiber supplements. My dr. gave me a script for Miralax but I am afraid to use it because of the potential of a laxative effect. I am a full time nursing student and I can't be running to the bathroom and missing class/clinical.


Thanks for the reply jnmurphy.Cutting things like soda, coffee, sweets, etc is a GREAT idea! Congratulations on that!







I must say that I've never seen measured and impressive improvement with people overcoming constipation by still having a little of those mentioned foods in their diet. Having a 0% amount of those foods in your diet will allow your body to start healing itself. I've also found that in 99% of people I've seen overcome constipation for good was cutting out of grains. This is massive. And it doesn't mean 'forever'. Grains have a considerable amount of anti-nutrients and other gut irritants that cause havoc on an already hurting gut.When it comes to fiber, in all my years of experience treating people with constipation (including myself), we do not need excessive amounts fiber in our diet... or even what the 'official' fiber intake recommendations by the governmental health authorities. This may come to shock many of you who have been given this advice from doctors and friends (...and all mainstream health magazines and outlets). I swallowed the advice of 'increase fiber' for years until I started to investigate and go on a path of discovery.What I have found is that fiber actually acts as a bulking agent (this is obviously well known), and while it increases the ability for our colonic walls to grip the stool it also causes damage to these same walls. Why? Because the level of fiber intake we ingest slowly becomes more and more... to the point where its UNNATURAL. This unnatural intake of fiber bulks our stools to an UNNATURAL SIZE which puts further strain on an already damaged colon. Much to my shock I found that these stools stretch out the walls of intestines even to the point in severe cases where it causes nerve damage.I don't recommend any artificial products such as Miralax. I feel its best to use enema's with simple and real ingredients like warm water and coffee. Enema's with probiotics in them are a great way to introduce good bacteria into a savaged and damaged intestinal tract.There's alot of information when it comes to overcoming constipation to the point where it's no longer on your mind. Theres no anxiety about the ability to poop or any of that. I've been there and done that... helped many others get through it too.







I should sit down and write out a full 'how-to' guide one day. Anyway, very busy at the moment and these forum posts will have to do for now


----------



## Ballerina

I go through bouts of constipation and diarrhoea I took dulcolax and it was horrifying!!- I couldn't go and then pain began - evilI was rolling over in pain for an hour and half before I began to go and had hot sweats and tears in my eyes!!NEVER!!!Now I use senacot- 1 at lunch and 1 before 8/9 pm and it gradually works - comfortablyOr I also use a colon cleanse with aloe Vera in it at night before 8pm which works nicely tooAvoid heavy laxatives- especially if already full of gas


----------



## Ballerina

Btw- I hate enemas


----------



## tiffatiger

I have never tried a stool softener but I read that they are not safe long term. I tried a stimulant laxative yesterday (Bisacodyl) in the morning at around 9:30AM, and I had a BM at about 5PM and again at 12AM (diarrhea). I felt better afterwards but had a little stomach pain. No side effects occurred for me, so I would recommend this. However, stimulant laxatives are the harshest to use and are not safe long term either.


----------



## KCleary

Ballerina said:


> I go through bouts of constipation and diarrhoea I took dulcolax and it was horrifying!!- I couldn't go and then pain began - evilI was rolling over in pain for an hour and half before I began to go and had hot sweats and tears in my eyes!!NEVER!!!


Ballerina, I'm so sorry to hear that!I'm glad you've found out (unfortunately it was the hard way) that these kind of products do more harm than good.What is your constipation status like at the moment?I look forward to hearing more about your progress.By the way, I'm going to be in HK for a few days soon. I'm really looking forward to seeing the city!Best in health,Kris Cleary


----------



## Sean

jnmurphy,Sorry for the painful reaction to Dulcolax. Are you sure you took the stool softener? It sounds to me like you might have taken the Dulcolax bisacodyl tablets. Those are a powerful stimulant laxative. I use the Dulcolax bisacodyl tablets for my colonic inertia. I have a love-hate relationship with them. I always swear after I have a bad experience with Dulcolax that I will never take it again. But, after not having a bowel movement for a week, what are you going to do? It is the one laxative that always works - eventually. Most of the time I do OK with it. It just gives me an overwhelming urge to have a bowel movement when I wake up in the morning, followed a few minutes later by a massive elimination. About once every 10 times I use it, it gives horrific abdominal cramps. They start in the wee hours of the morning and feel like someone is stabbing me in the gut. I break out in a cold sweat. The cramps can last for hours before I finally poop and get relief. I dread it when I have to swallow the tablets, but I guess I have accepted it as being a part of my disease.


----------



## notanelephant

Hello,Unfortunately I have had the same reaction(s) to laxatives. Growing up my parents gave me 2 Dulcolax's every weekend for my entire childhood. To say the least, I did not have much of a social life =/ ANYWAYS, I swore that I would never take a laxative ever again. However, sometimes I do resort to Dulcolax laxatives... the key word being RESORT. My doctor told me to try not to rely on laxatives because then your body becomes "used" to being lazy, in essence. Anyways, some things that work for me are: SlimFast and sugar free candies (as they can cause a laxative effect). However, I know that these don't always work for everyone, and may not work if you are overly constipated. I also try to do some Yoga. I feel that it stretches my mid-region and allows me to better... go. I wanted to also comment on your statement about how often to go is normal... This is coming directly from my GI doctor, and I see someone from a prestigious ivy league medical school (not sure if I can mention due to confidentiality)... They stated, and I quote, "There is no NORMAL for how often to go. Everyone is different. How often for you is normal for you. Don't follow textbook guidelines." Normal for ME is every 4-7 days, and this is my entire life. Sometimes, when I am having a good week, I will go every other day or even every day. But that is like every 5-6 weeks I have a good week. My grandmother, who is my step grandmother and not blood, is so similar to me it's scary. Sometimes she doesn't go for 2 weeks and the doctor said that that is normal for her. Don't go by textbooks or what is normal for everyone else. Look at YOUR past and what is normal for you. Trust your body. I have found that has helped me deal with my C.


----------



## FlameBird

Hi everyone. I used to go once a day before I started suffering from IBS. After that it was once every other day, or maybe less frequently. Taking plantago ovata (psyllium) helped get back to normal, and it's not an actual laxative (or so I was told by my doctor) so it's less prone to go wrong than Dulcolax, etc. Btw, it was a prescription only preparation, I don't know why.


----------



## Lynee

I'm wondering what you or anyone think of the magnesium supplement "Calm"? I'm taking it now as I tried Resotran and developed bladder urgency. I was taking stool softeners but they're not working that well. I guess my body got used to them. Other foods, etc don't work.You talk about enemas. But can you use that every day???I'm getting pretty desperate as having a BM has taken over my life. I"m SO uncomfortable if I don't go every 2 days.Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ganesh450

Good info.


----------



## annie7

Lynnee--are you referring to "Natural Calm" ? i have not tried it myself although i have tried many other magnesium supplements but on another health board that i read there have been many good reviews about it-- quite a few people saying that "natural calm" helped them a lot. good luck with it--hope it helps you.


----------

